# 17 caliber



## coyoteHunter204 (Jun 1, 2006)

i was wondering what is the difference between the 17 HMR and the 17 Mark II. And which one most people prefer.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

HMR is about 500fps faster than the Mach 2 with the same bullet and they are different. Have shot both and honestly wasn't overly impressed with either. They're OK and seemed accurate enough, but I'll stick with the 22 mag for a RF with some punch.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe you might be talking about the HMR, with is a necked down 22 mag. case, vs the necked down 22 long rifle case.
The 17 HMR is certainly a light round, but has great potential. Its my understanding that CCI is/or will be coming out with a somewhat heavier bullet for the round.
Lots of contraversy over rather it will kill a coyote. Personally, I believe that a well placed shot certainly will. Within a reasonable range. I can tell you for a fact, that it will kill porkys and **** GRAVE YARD DEAD.
There's too many arguements concerning the 22 mag and the HMR 17 which will most certainly show up here. Of course common sence will tell you that a 458 Win Mag will hit a deer harder than a 270.
Squirrels are a different story with the HRM. One MUST be extremely careful (as with all firearms) that you put the squirrel between you and the tree. That little 17 will travel.....
I'm uncertain of the velocity of the Mach 2, but the HMR is advirtized at around 2550 fps. I think its about 33% faster than the 22 mag.
I heard the other day, from a friend that shoots the 22 mag, that CCI is suposed to coming out with some type of a new bullet for the 22 mag, that may be a pointed bullet. Its my understanding that the 22 mag guys are looking for a pointed type bullet.
I have the 17 HMR in a little Savage and I'll keep that little rifle. Its extremely fast and accurate.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

v-max bullet already out. 22 Mag velocities [CCI] push 2200fps, with the light bullets. The 40 gr std projectile is 1900fps.
Doing research on the 17M2 at rimfire central there was a lot of discussion on the splitting of cases with this cartridge. My interest was terminated after reading about the problems with this one. The HRM I have used on chucks, which are tough built critters. It wasnt as effective as the 22 Mag and the heavier bullets the 22 mag uses. Many times the chucks required multiple hits to kill them, while the 22 mag did not. Its a personal decision, and my vote would be on the 22 mag.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

HMR! I'm getting sub 3/4" groups at 100 yards with the 17 grain TNT hollowpoints. It's pretty devastating on ***** and porkys. Here, do some investigating.
http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Well I think it is just a cheaper way of shooting the 17 kinda like the diff between 22mag and 22long rifle 50 of the mag cost $9 and 50 of the LR cost $1 if you want the best accurate and fastest go with the 17hmr not the mach 2


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

on the HM2, If they had cost somewhat near 22 LR [say-2-3 bucks a box of 50] I wouldve bought one. But, at 5-6 bucks a box of 50, Ill stay with the 22 LR.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

I own a 22mag, having shot many, many *****, and have shot about 7-12 ***** with a 17hmr. Compairing the 22mag to the 17hmr, with the 17hmr it seems like ***** are wearing kevelar. Similar shot placement with the 22mag, makes ***** stone dead, while with the 17hmr they run off with no obvious reaction. I know from shooting paper that I can put both guns where I aim them.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Nimrod1 said:


> I own a 22mag, having shot many, many *****, and have shot about 7-12 ***** with a 17hmr. Compairing the 22mag to the 17hmr, with the 17hmr it seems like ***** are wearing kevelar. Similar shot placement with the 22mag, makes ***** stone dead, while with the 17hmr they run off with no obvious reaction. I know from shooting paper that I can put both guns where I aim them.


Shoot the hollowpoints. They penetrate deeper. The V-Max bullets are designed to explode on impact, not penetrating very deep. That's why they are so good on small varmints. I think the hollowpoints are more accurate anyways. IMO.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Nimrod1 said:


> I own a 22mag, having shot many, many *****, and have shot about 7-12 ***** with a 17hmr. Compairing the 22mag to the 17hmr, with the 17hmr it seems like ***** are wearing kevelar. Similar shot placement with the 22mag, makes ***** stone dead, while with the 17hmr they run off with no obvious reaction. I know from shooting paper that I can put both guns where I aim them.


I went all last kill season with a 17 mach 2, had no problems killing a ****. I have shot them with a mag as well I really didnt notice much difference. Eithere way was a waste cause they make to big of holes in the pelt.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

walkercoonhunter said:


> Eithere way was a waste cause they make to big of holes in the pelt.


Try the hollowpoints. They don't open up until after they enter the hide.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of any of the 17's. Seems to me that the bullets just aren't dense enough to make efficient kills on anything bigger than a fox. 

On a side note, I've had an opportunity to carry a ruger chambered for the 17HMR. The trigger on this thing was junk! It was definitely built with some lawyer's advice as the thing probably broke somewhere in the neighborhood of 5 to 6 pounds- Not real helpful if you're trying to be accurate.

-Andrew


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

A couple of years ago, I bought a Savage Model 93R17-BVSS 17HMR for squirrels and small varmints. I couldnt be happier with it, but havent shot at anything bigger than a **** or porcupine. The beauty of it is the accuracy...I hold dead-on from 10-yds to 100-yds, and make headshots every time.

Lang, when I buy a new gun for accuracy...I never even take delivery of the stock gun until I've had a trigger job done. Or, in the case of the above-mentioned Savage, I installed a riflebasix trigger kit, myself. Like you said, some of those trigger pulls are insanely heavy! :sad:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I have the same Savage Model 93R17-BVSS 17HMR and the trigger was very heavy. There are fixes out there. RifleBasix, and Jewell are just a couple after market triggers. Even my new Remington VSSF .204 needed a trigger job.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

I also have the same savage, i havent done anything to the trigger yet and it is a bit heavy but i still shoot 3/4" groups at 100 of the sand bags.

I just got mine last year and have not had the opportunity to take any game with it but i shoot the CCI hollow points and they seem to be good little bullets.

And one of the best things about this gun is that my wife loves to shoot it as well so i get her involved. she will most liekly take hunters safety here soon because she wants to get a small game license so she can shoot chucks


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hey you Savage guys, here's the trigger mod I did on my 17BVSS. It lightened it up quite a bit. 
http://www.savageshooters.net/Pages/Articles/RimfireTriggerMods.html
The only problem I had was finding a spring with a small enough diameter.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

My great grand neice and her grandma have been visiting and my grand neice, after a lot of thinking decided she wanted to shoot my Savage 17.
She's very tiny for her age of just turning 13. Smallest in her class. It was quite a surprise to grandma, because she's been extremely afraid of any gun that made a loud noise.
Well after thurough instruction and the *proper hearing protection*, she finally shot the 17.
*At 40 yards......... she shot a 3/4"... Ya that's right.... a 3/4" group..twice....... 10 rds each time !!!! NO PRACTICE !!!!*
She'd never shot anything other than a BB rifle. Needless to say, she's taking that target home to show mom & dad, along with rubbing it into her uncle's face !!!!!
Guess what she's asking for for Christmas???


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

That's way too cool! Way to go Encore.


----------



## Ed Kurzawa (Sep 8, 2009)

I have 2 guns chambered in .17 mach2. I LOVE them both. Its not as devastating on critters as the HMR, but still has plenty of range. There is no compensating for bullet drop inside of 100 yards.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

The question is: "What do you want to do with the gun?"

If you're planning to go predator calling, I know I'd be carrying my .22 WMR.

I also own a .17Mach2. It's an H&R Handi-rifle with a bull barrel. It's extremely accurate and flat-shooting. Emily calls it my "squirrel sniping rifle". I'd also comfortably and confidently shoot a fox with it out to 75yds or so. (Once you get the hide off of a fox, you realize there's not much to them.) 

On the other hand, I'd prefer a .22LR with hollow points or the .22WMR with soft points or solids for '****; and a .22WMR with hollowpoints (not TNTs) for coyotes. The little 17 caliber pill doesn't penetrate so much as fragment- and '***** and coyotes are tougher than fox or squirrels. Across the yard or out of a tree- sure I'd shoot a '****, but if there's any distance involved, I wouldn't be comfortable with the Mach2. The 17HMR may shoot flatter than the .22WMR, but I'd want the heavier bullet for pentration on coyotes.

I think both the Mach2 and the 17HMR have their places, but a coyote calling stand isn't it for either of them.

My $02. Others may have a different opinion.

John


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

lang49 said:


> I'm not a big fan of any of the 17's. Seems to me that the bullets just aren't dense enough to make efficient kills on anything bigger than a fox.


Ever shot a coyote with a .17 Rem or .17 Rem Fireball? Deadly...

Some .17's are also used on cougars and wolves with success.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

*I've shot 3 coyotes with my .17hmr....and lost everyone! *

*The last 2 were less than 30 yards and perfect heart and lung shots. Both ran off (one over 75 yards!) into heavy brush never to be seen again.*

*Don't use a .17 for coyote.*

*Mitch*


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I've never understood the attraction of the .17 HMR. My Marlin 882SSV WMR will shoot 3 shots touching at 100 yards with the 30 grain Hornady VMAX and will hold about a 1" group at 100 yards with the cheap 40 grain CCI hollow-points. I've never had anything that I've shot get away.....squirrels, rabbits, *****, groundhogs. Haven't shot a coyote but certainly wouldn't hesitate to.


----------

